# Tebanga



## wernerkostka (10 April 2014)

Hallo ,ich habe bei Firma im Februar 2014 online gekauft,bezahlt und Ware nicht erhalten.
Die Firma reagiert vollkommen unakzeptabel
wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firma
mit Tebanga.com The Business Point 12 Sint Maarten DWI 4545  Sint Maarten DWI
Netherlands

Danke für alle Hinweise
Werner Kostka

[edit: sinnlose Umfrage gelöscht - hr]


----------



## Teleton (10 April 2014)

Beim Zoll hängengeblieben?


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2014)

Aehm Teleton...

* Impressum *
Tebanga.com
The Business Point 12
Sint Maarten DWI
Netherlands

Netherlands = Holland und die sind doch in der EU oder irre ich mich, wenn ich glaube, das da kein Zoll seine Finger drauf legt, da es ja in Netherland bereits verzollt ist.
(Vorausgesetzt, die importieren nicht, wie einige Nashörner, direkt aus Hongkong).

Ich kann jedoch aus Amsterdam vom Airport Schiphol diverse Stangen mitnehmen. Nur kann ich  auf dem Weg nach DE das Zeugs nicht steuerfrei kaufen. Da kostet die Schachtel dann 7€


----------



## jupp11 (10 April 2014)

https://www.ekomi.de/bewertungen-tebanga.com.html


----------



## Teleton (10 April 2014)

Auch innerhalb der EU darf man nicht beliebige Mengen Rauchzeugs verschicken. Wird halt nur nicht so dolle kontrolliert.
http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...en-innerhalb-der-EU/Steuern/steuern_node.html


----------



## BenTigger (10 April 2014)

Uiii danke für die Aufklärung... Naja ich habe das immer selbst mitgebracht, und mir nicht zusenden lassen


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2014)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Uiii danke für die Aufklärung... Naja ich habe das immer selbst mitgebracht, und mir nicht zusenden lassen


Auch da gelten Höchstgrenzen!


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2014)

Ja, es ist soviel erlaubt, wie es dem Zöllner noch plausibel und glaubhaft erklärt werden kann, das ich z.B alle 10 Flaschen Scotch Single Malt Casc Strength rein privat für mich alleine gekauft habe und es nicht gewerblich ist


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2014)

*MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP*
Falsch.


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2014)

Re-MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP
Genauso hats mir ein Zöllner an der deutsch/französischen Grenze erklärt als ich mit 400 Flaschen Rotwein kam und deswegen gefragt habe.


----------



## Heiko (11 April 2014)

Für den Wein stimmt es:





Für den uisge beatha nicht:




Quelle: http://www.zoll.de/DE/Privatpersone...U/Steuern/Genussmittel/genussmittel_node.html


----------



## Hippo (11 April 2014)

Richtmengen ...
D.h. bis 10 ltr mußt dem Zöllner nix erklären.
Drüber schon. Es heißt "Richtmengen" nicht "Grenzmenge"



> Manchmal werden allerdings Waren in so großen Mengen mitgebracht, dass eine rein private Verwendung zweifelhaft erscheinen muss.


Dann zeigt der Tigger oder ich ein Bild vom privaten Medizinschrank und schon wird die Menge von 20 Flaschen glaubhaft für den privaten Verbrauch.



> Wenn Sie mehr als die oben genannten Mengen transportieren, besteht die Vermutung, dass Sie die Waren gewerblich verwenden wollen. Diese Annahme kann von Ihnen ausgeräumt werden, indem Sie nachweisen, dass Sie die mitgebrachten Waren zu privaten Zwecken verwenden.


----------



## BenTigger (11 April 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> *MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖP*
> Falsch.


Re mööööp..
doch nicht so falsch,
OKOK es sind 10 Ltr frei und naja der Zöllner ließ mich im Glauben, dass meine 10 Flaschen mit 7,5 ltr Inhalt seinem gutdünken und meiner Glaubwürdigkeit zuliebe im Auto bleiben durften 
Vielleicht war er auch nur erstaunt, über meinr Ehrlichkeit, weil ich ihm erst zeigte, was ich im Auto habe, bevor er fragte 

Aber auch Zöllner sind Beamte, die nur das notwendigste tun.

Ich bin des öfteren kurz nacheinenade im Sommer von Helgoland mit mehr als einem Liter Superleckerstoff nach DE zurück gekommen.
Jedesmal habe ich dann beim Zoll die zusätzlichen 1-3 Flaschen angezeigt und nach jeder Menge Papierkram dann je 6.50€ Pauschale gezahlt.

Beim dritten oder vierten mal der Ankunft sahen wir, wie die selben Zöllner uns bemerkten und urplötzlich einen irgendwie anderen viel wichtigeren Einsatz als uns absolvieren mussten. Jedenfalls sahen sie uns, dann plötzlich nach dem Eindruck des wiedererkennens, Griff zum Funkgerät und schnellen Schrittes in entgegengesetzter Richtung davoneilend.

Klar gabs da bestimmt was wichtigeres zu tun, als uns wegen 2 Flaschen mit Unmengen an Papierkrams zu belästigen.
Aber als Unbedarfter sah es auch irgendwie nach der Flucht vor der unliebsamen und unergiebigen Arbeit aus 

Naja ich gebe es zu, die Situation erzeugte SEEEHR viel Spekulation und ich mit viel Phantasie, denke mir dazu eben eine tolle Hintergrundstory zu aus, die zum geschehen irgendwie Lustig passt.

Aber kein Beamter wird natürlich dem Anmelden von Waren entgehen wollen, wenn nicht wichtigere Aufgaben dagegen anstehen.
Ich fand es gut, so zu denken, ach die mit ihren 2 Flaschen ignorieren wir, wenn wir dadurch dem Tip eines anderen folgend, 200 Flaschen sicherstellen können 

Vielleicht schaue ich auch nur zu Ehrlich aus.
Ich komme aus Australien zurück... mit jeder Menge an persönlichen wie auch familiären neuen Geschenken. Natürlich streng darauf achtend, die Freibetragsgrenze nicht zu überschreiten.

Naja im Januar dann in kurzen Hosen, T-Shirt uns Latschen aus dem Flieger kommend, Koffer am langen Arm zum Ausgang mit der grünen Kennung.
Sooooo gedacht, wer so bekleidet im Januar zum grünen Ausgang geht, kommt nicht grade aus Europa an und wird gefilzt.
Nix da. Freundliches Guten Morgen an den Zöllner gerichtet, mit einem kleinen freundlichen Lächeln auf den Lippen, wird ebenso freundlich erwiedert und schon ist man durch.
Die kennen eben ihrer Pappenheimer und erkennen bestimmt am Gang, wer ehrlich ist und wer was verber äää schmuggeln will


----------



## lotta56 (5 Juli 2015)

wernerkostka schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich habe bei Firma im Februar 2014 online gekauft,bezahlt und Ware nicht erhalten.
> Die Firma reagiert vollkommen unakzeptabel
> wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firma
> mit Tebanga.com The Business Point 12 Sint Maarten DWI 4545  Sint Maarten DWI
> ...


Liebe Dame, lieber Herr, 
'Tobanga.com... 'kann ich bestätigen. Das bei Ihnen ist ja noch krasser als bei mir. Ich habe (in weiser 
Vorraussicht statt 10 Packungen) 5 Packungen Swisher Sweets bestellt ('sind für meinen Geschmack mit Abstand das Leckerste, was ich je geraucht habe). Die Bestellung, der Eingang der Zahlung und der Versand *Swisher Sweets* wurden bestätigt. Habe die Ware auch erhalten. Jedoch nicht die bestellten 'Sweets sondern Blunt Zigarren (auch von Swisher). War enttäuscht, hab aber Eine probiert. 'Schmecken nicht wie die Sweets und riechen auch nicht so gut wie die Sweets. 
Tobanga.com diesbezgl. angeschrieben mit Bitte um Vorschlag wie nun verfahren werden könne, kam erst nach langer Zeit folgende Antwort: 
Guten Tag, 
...der Tabak der Blunts ist der gleiche wie der Tabak der Sweets. Außerdem haben die Blunts ein Naturdeckblatt, während die Sweets nur ein ... Deckblatt haben. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Man ist mir in keinster Weise entgegengekommen. 
Wär z.B. schon zufrieden gewesen wenn man mir zusätzlich die 5 Packungen 'Sweets nun per Nachname geschickt hätte. Dann hätte ich den Inhalt bei Erhalt gleich kontrolliert und bei falscher Lieferung die Annahme verweigert. 
Die bezahlten Blunts zwecks Umtausch zurücksenden erschien mir bei dieser Firma unangebracht. 'Sorry. 
Das war meine erste und letzte Bestellung bei Tobanga.com. 

Allen weiterhin viel Glück bei Online-Bestellungen
Herzlichst
Susan


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2015)

lotta56 schrieb:


> Dann hätte ich den Inhalt bei Erhalt gleich kontrolliert und bei falscher Lieferung die Annahme verweigert.


Das geht übrigens nicht mehr.
Der Postbote darf Dir das Paket mittlerweile erst aushändigen, wenn Du bezahlt hast. Vorher prüfen ist gestorben.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2015)

lotta56 schrieb:


> ...Wär z.B. schon zufrieden gewesen wenn man mir zusätzlich die 5 Packungen 'Sweets nun per Nachname geschickt hätte. Dann hätte ich den Inhalt bei Erhalt gleich kontrolliert und bei falscher Lieferung die Annahme verweigert...



Ganz großer Irrtum ...
... Du hättest die Sendung annehmen (und bezahlen) können oder die Annahme verweigern.
Der Briefträger darf Dir die Sendung ohne Geldempfang noch nicht mal in die Finger geben, geschweige denn öffnen lassen


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2015)

> Das geht übrigens nicht mehr.



Das ging (offiziell) m.W. noch nie. 
Nur früher kannte einen der Briefträger und grad am Land wurden schon mal fünfe grad sein lassen. Auch von den Vorgesetzten.


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2015)

Erster, @Hippo


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Das ging (offiziell) m.W. noch nie.
> Nur früher kannte einen der Briefträger und grad am Land wurden schon mal fünfe grad sein lassen. Auch von den Vorgesetzten.


Hier ging das bis vor ca. zwei Jahren immer und grundsätzlich. Mit der Änderung hat sich jeder Vorteil der Nachnahme verabschiedet.


----------



## Hippo (5 Juli 2015)

Offiziell ?????
DAS wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Tippe eher drauf daß es vor zwei Jahren dann irgendwo in Postalien fürchterlich geraucht hat weil ein Versender statt Geld ein geöffnetes Paket zurückbekommen hat und behauptet hat es ER hat ordnungsgemäß versandt und dann die Post latzen mußte...


----------



## Heiko (5 Juli 2015)

Kann freilich auch so gewesen sein


----------



## sultan (18 August 2015)

wernerkostka schrieb:


> Hallo ,ich habe bei Firma im Februar 2014 online gekauft,bezahlt und Ware nicht erhalten.
> Die Firma reagiert vollkommen unakzeptabel
> wer hat Erfahrung mit der Firma
> mit Tebanga.com The Business Point 12 Sint Maarten DWI 4545  Sint Maarten DWI
> ...



HALLO WERNER  ICH MUSSS SAGEN , DAS MIR DAS LEID TUT . ICH HABE SCHON MEHRMALS BEI TEBANGA COM ZIGARETTEN BESTELLT UND DIE WARE IST IMMER ANGEKOMMEN . ICH WAEHLE ALLERDINGS IMMER DEN VERSICHERTEN VERSAND MIT SENDUNGSNUMMER . BEIM LETZTEN MAL BEKAM ICH DIE FALSCHE SENDUNGSNUMMER , JEDOCH IST DIE WARE PROBLEMLOS ANGEKOMMEN ..


----------



## Angeli55 (6 Oktober 2015)

Ich habe am 25.08.2015 bei der Abzocker Firma 2 Stangen Zigaretten bestellt und warte bis heute noch. Habe auch oft nachgefragt und die Antwort hätte ich mir auch selbst geben können, besteht noch die Hoffnung meine bezahlte Ware noch zu bekommen? Bin echt Sauer.


----------



## BenTigger (6 Oktober 2015)

Liegt bestimmt beim Zoll und die warten, dass du den Zoll und die Tabaksteuer bezahlst.

Sint Maarten gehört nicht zur EU Freihandelszone und daher muss das Zeugs noch nachverzollt/steuert werden.

Wie bei Helgoland, das hat den selben Status.
Hier sind nur bei Reisenden 200 Zigaretten und 1 Liter Sprit frei. der Rest muss nachversteuert werden.


----------

